# Forgot NNID email AND password



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

Idk if this topic is relevant to the board, but I really need some help here..

So I have had my NNID on my 3ds for a while now. When I input my "email" during registration for my NNID account, I put in a wrong email by accident. I didn't think much of it at the time,  but now I have a wii U and I wanted to link their NNID's. My account has been on "remember Me" for the longest time, So i have also forgotten my password D:

So now, I cannot change the email because I dont have the password

and

I cannot change the password because I have the wrong email D:


so I have 2 questions:


1) is there any way for me to change my password without using my Email? or change email without password?

2) If I were to delete the NNID I am using on my 3ds (to link it with the one on my wii U) would I lose all the games and content (i.e. SSB characters, Streetpass games, Downloaded games, etc.) I have bought with the previous NNID or will it all stay in tact in the system's Memory?

Please be serious - this is very troubling to me as I have Eshop cards to redeem and I want the funds on both systems now.

Thanks for your time 

edit: does anybody know a number I can call for help?


----------



## JCnator (Jul 8, 2015)

1) You absolutely need to use your correct email to change password and vice-versa.
2) Don't delete your NNID from either system; you will lose literally everything tied to that account!


Looks like you'll have to call a rep from Nintendo to get your access for your NNID back.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 8, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> 1) You absolutely need to use your correct email to change password and vice-versa.
> 2) Don't delete your NNID from either system; you will lose literally everything tied to that account!
> 
> 
> Looks like you'll have to call a rep from Nintendo to get your access for your NNID back.



ya most likely will do it tonight or tomorrow


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

Good luck! They can be rather helpful  And they play nice holding music too lol I'm sure they can help you if you can give them proof it's your account somehow.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 9, 2015)

katronsensei said:


> Good luck! They can be rather helpful  And they play nice holding music too lol I'm sure they can help you if you can give them proof it's your account somehow.



fingers crossed!


----------

